
Show HN: Ephemeral Electrum – A quick throwaway text based Bitcoin wallet - lukechilds
https://github.com/lukechilds/ephemeral-electrum/blob/master/README.md
======
lukechilds

        $ docker run -it lukechilds/ephemeral-electrum "much bottom such hurt hunt welcome cushion erosion pulse admit name deer"
    

There are some sats left on that wallet, help yourself.

HD wallets can be loaded as Electrum or BIP39 mnemonic seed phrases as well as
extend public and private keys.

Single addresses can be loaded using the Electrum address-type:wif format.

The Docker container automatically creates an Electrum wallet file importing
your seed/key, then starts the text based interface for Electrum.

Once you quit the process everything is destroyed. It's all isolated to the
container, nothing is persisted to disk.

It's pretty handy for just quickly checking the state of a wallet/address or
monitoring test wallets while developing.

Hopefully some people find it useful.

